# Nightmare on Downing Street



## Peter C (May 11, 2010)

....Cameron enters No 10 !


----------



## am64 (May 11, 2010)

Peter C said:


> ....Cameron enters No 10 !



which side is that on ...horror film on 4 ???


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2010)

...and a dark new era descends over the UK...rats scurry from the eager forks of the oppressed masses, as wine-soaked Henrys titter and chortle and choke on their quail and truffle-foam fox fillets, whilst the country descends into rank and rancid ruin....

Just my opinion, of course


----------



## Tezzz (May 11, 2010)

Yawn. The OH has had the BBC news on the telly all day. I had to escape and go walkies (via the pub for a coffee).

Got home and it was still on.

Dammed politics.


----------



## Freddie99 (May 12, 2010)

Ah, finally, a PM. As for wine soaked Henry's... I'm one of them... Got to love Digital in Brigton...


----------



## Caroline (May 12, 2010)

We have a new PM, and a new deputy PM. I wonder how long it will take them to start doing a decent job of running the country?

By the way I'm thinking of becomming an MP so that I can have a second home and fiddle my expenses, anyone want to work for me so we can fiddle yours too?


----------



## rossi_mac (May 12, 2010)

Well well well...

Truth be told I'm not sure, but then again I've never knowling known whats going on! And have never realy nailed any part of my body to anyones post!

But did you have an evil dark cloud come over head last night around 10pm, it was eerie, then a frost and snow in some places, good heavens whats happening to Great Britain?


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 12, 2010)

At last, sanity. Thirteen years of nothing, debts stacked up to pay for a welfare state....broken Britain, I'd say. Our Dave will be sticking a rocket up the private sectors proverbial a***, and it will hurt, better that, than Greece mark 2. We are that close to being bankrupt........thank you Mr Brown, in both your job roles you F'd up.


----------



## Caroline (May 12, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Well well well...
> 
> Truth be told I'm not sure, but then again I've never knowling known whats going on! And have never realy nailed any part of my body to anyones post!
> 
> But did you have an evil dark cloud come over head last night around 10pm, it was eerie, then a frost and snow in some places, good heavens whats happening to Great Britain?



Had a frost this morning, and heaven forbid, I had go out in disguise so it didn't get me...


----------



## LisaLQ (May 12, 2010)

LOL @ fox fillets.

Michael Gove.  What a spluttering idiot he is.  Literally (what's wrong with these toff's mouths, was mummy also granny and aunty?).


----------



## Andy HB (May 12, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> LOL @ fox fillets.
> 
> Michael Gove.  What a spluttering idiot he is.  Literally (what's wrong with these toff's mouths, was mummy also granny and aunty?).



Nice to see that rational debate is still alive and kicking in this country   

(Please believe me when I say that this was written in a tone of friendly banter!)

Andy 

p.s. But I do think that he does look a little 'wet behind the ears'!


----------



## Peter C (May 12, 2010)

DiabeticDave said:


> At last, sanity. Thirteen years of nothing, debts stacked up to pay for a welfare state....broken Britain, I'd say. Our Dave will be sticking a rocket up the private sectors proverbial a***,



errrr ...no Dave the Tories are threatening to slash the PUBLIC Sector...taking 6 billion out of the ecnomy and possibly creating a double dip recession ( at least that was LibDem/Cable line until the boys were offered jobs).

if England do well in the World Cup, the Tories have a good summer, have a good conference in September and go to over 40% in the polls , Cameron will slit Cleggs neck,throw him overoard and go for a quick election to shaft the naive LIbDems.


----------



## Peter C (May 12, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Nice to see that rational debate is still alive and kicking in this country
> 
> (Please believe me when I say that this was written in a tone of friendly banter!)
> 
> ...



he's improved since he went into contact lenses.


----------



## Laura22 (May 12, 2010)

I am one who doesn't understand even the basics of politics but I voted and I am pretty happy that Gordon Brown's resigned. I saw billboard adverts all over the place before the election saying things like "I doubled the National Debt. Let me do it again" and "I released 80,000 criminals from prison early. Let me do it again" etc etc and I thought to myself "As much as I DON'T want David Cameron to be PM, those posters make alot of sense!"

I just hope that Clegg and Cameron do a decent job in running the country. Other countries are losing faith in us and Brown has got the UK into ALOT of trouble. It'll be interesting to see where it goes now that Cameron's leading number 10!

I also noticed, Brown hasn't been PM for long has he? Only a few years!


----------



## Old Holborn (May 12, 2010)

Well, that's my vote sold down the river.


----------



## rachelha (May 12, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> Well, that's my vote sold down the river.



Mine too :-(


----------



## Andy HB (May 12, 2010)

My vote is never sold down the river nor wasted no matter what happens.

It's the nature of democracy!

Andy

p.s. I'm willing to wait and see what happens. If it works, great!. If it doesn't, then we can put coalition governments to bed, forget about proportional representation and live with our current first past the post system!


----------



## Andy HB (May 12, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I also noticed, Brown hasn't been PM for long has he? Only a few years!



Don't be fooled! He's run the country for the last thirteen!

Andy


----------



## Old Holborn (May 12, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> My vote is never sold down the river nor wasted no matter what happens.


 
Mine was when one of the main things I voted for has been scrapped to fit in with another parties manifesto.


----------



## Old Holborn (May 12, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Don't be fooled! He's run the country for the last thirteen!
> 
> Andy


 
Oh! yer. No more boom and bust was his mantra. 

And here endeth my discussion on politics.


----------



## Andy HB (May 12, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> Mine was when one of the main things I voted for has been scrapped to fit in with another parties manifesto.



But surely you didn't believe in ALL the policies for the party that you supported? But if you did, then that would be unusual.

Also, what happened is a direct consequence of the result of the election.

We either compromise to enable a majority coalition government or we go back to the polls and try again. 

Personally, I prefer the former even if it only lasts a year or two.

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (May 12, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> And here endeth my discussion on politics.



ditto! 

Andy


----------



## Laura22 (May 12, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Don't be fooled! He's run the country for the last thirteen!
> 
> Andy



Really?! When did Tony Blair resign then?????


----------



## AlisonM (May 12, 2010)

DON'T PANIC!​
(Does that look large and friendly enough?)

This coalition won't last long, the Liberals and the Tories are not natural bedfellows and  the Tories can still be outvoted because many of the Liberals are deeply unhappy about sleeping with the enemy and may very well rebel, especially once they realise the Tories have no intention of sticking to whatever agreements they've made. At which point we'll be going around again. In the meantime, if Labour manages to choose a decent leader, one not tarred with the Blair/Brown brush then they may have a chance at winning the next election. If you lot down south should vote Tory at the next go round, it'll be great for Scotland as far as I'm concerned because the Labour vote will be so pissed off at being disenfranchised that they'll do what they did at the last Scottish election and vote SNP! That's one of the sorest sore points up here and in Wales, when it comes to Westmonster our vote is meaningless and one day that's going to bite the union's a**e.


----------



## falcon123 (May 12, 2010)

What I find scary is that both the PM and his deputy seem young to me, and I am not clear what either really stands for. I have bad memories  of the previous Tory administration for two reasons; i) I took out my first mortgage in 1988 and just over a year later I was paying 15% interest and the house had lost 25% of it's value and ii) clinics being cancelled at short notice all too frequently - my record was six times and on one of those I turned up and found that the outpatients' clinics had been closed for two weeks to save money but not all patients had been contacted!

I suspect when something they had not talked about occurs they will chuck their toys out of their prams!


----------



## Emmal31 (May 12, 2010)

I reserve judgement until I see some change


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 12, 2010)

Peter C said:


> errrr ...*no Dave the Tories are threatening to slash the PUBLIC Sector...taking 6 billion out of the ecnomy* and possibly creating a double dip recession ( at least that was LibDem/Cable line until the boys were offered jobs).
> 
> if England do well in the World Cup, the Tories have a good summer, have a good conference in September and go to over 40% in the polls , Cameron will slit Cleggs neck,throw him overoard and go for a quick election to shaft the naive LIbDems.




Oh course they are, they will get rid of all the waste in the public sector, jobs for the boys, created by labour. If they don't, we will make what happened in Greece, seem like child's play. Do you honestly believe we can continue to spend what we spend in government, without either a cut in expenditure, or a major increase in taxes. I don't know about you, but I'm fed up with being taxed to death, and beyond. Bring it on I say, mind you, so do all the major business guru's in this country, and if they believe it needs doing, then who am I to argue.


----------



## AlisonM (May 12, 2010)

If we weren't fighting unjustifiable, illegal and immoral wars against countries we have no business interfering with, there would be billions available to spend where it's needed. If we downsized the admin function over-running the NHS, we'd have millions to spend on providing patient services and proper nursing care. If we reduced the admin load in schools, teachers might actually be able to teach instead of spending ridiculous amounts of time filling in forms for Whitehall jobsworths. And who was it began most of the changes that led to this mess? Maggie (spit) Thatcher. Much as I despise 'New Labour', I loathe the Tories more.


----------



## Laura22 (May 12, 2010)

I have to be dumb here and ask a really stupid question.

Exactly what jobs are classed as "Public Sector?"

*hides*


----------



## rachelha (May 12, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I have to be dumb here and ask a really stupid question.
> 
> Exactly what jobs are classed as "Public Sector?"
> 
> *hides*




Laura - the direct gov explains it a bit

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/Jobseekers/JobsAndCareers/DG_4003112


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 12, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Laura - the direct gov explains it a bit
> 
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/Jobseekers/JobsAndCareers/DG_4003112



I guess that means when I worked in archaeology I worked in the "public sector" as it was a local council thing?


----------



## am64 (May 12, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I guess that means when I worked in archaeology I worked in the "public sector" as it was a local council thing?



yep so does matt work for the public sector .....


----------



## am64 (May 12, 2010)

am64 said:


> yep so does matt work for the public sector .....



the archeology would be reliant on public finance and as a 'non statutory' service will probably receive cuts to their bugets ....only statutory duties will stay


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 12, 2010)

Hmmm, that's pretty interesting. 

A friend of mine on fb who is also an archaeologist keeps banging on about something called chopes 10 minute bill...

load of **** if you ask me 

I still like ole DC, the coalition agreement seems interesting to me too. The tax stuff too esp for lower/moderate income.


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 12, 2010)

Caroline said:


> We have a new PM, and a new deputy PM. I wonder how long it will take them to start doing a decent job of running the country?
> 
> By the way I'm thinking of becomming an MP so that I can have a second home and fiddle my expenses, anyone want to work for me so we can fiddle yours too?


Oh yes please, I've been looking for a job for ages! Sheena


----------



## Sugarbum (May 12, 2010)

I now couldnt give a monkeys uncle (hey thats a good idea for a PM) I just want the helicopters out of the sky. Its like living in a washing machine and its hardly like we are neighbours!

There were 5 in the same spot hovering during the 6 pm news yesterday....5!!!!

Get out of it.....


----------



## muddlethru (May 14, 2010)

Oh for goodness sake give them a chance. The country is broke so we all have to tighten our belts. I haven't forgiven Gordon for selling our gold at a knock down price when he took over then it was down hill after that. For the last few years the whole country have spent more than we could afford.People have taken out mortgages higher than they could afford. Then they had to have bigger and better cars, tv etc all on tick.  You can't keep on borrowing and borrowing there comes a time when it has to be paid back whether it's your credit card or whatever.The country needs to learn to live within it's means.  You borrow you pay back and now this new goverment will have to bite the bullet. Who ever got in would have to do it so although I'm not big on politics I'm prepared to sit back and give them a go.


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2010)

I agree with you Muddlethru.  The Tories c*cked up last time, Labour c*cked up this time - no matter who gets in they will never get it right all the time.  Personally I hope Clegg can bring some common sense to Cameron - and after all - they can't do much worse than Mr Brown anyway can they!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 14, 2010)

muddlethru said:


> Oh for goodness sake give them a chance. The country is broke so we all have to tighten our belts. I haven't forgiven Gordon for selling our gold at a knock down price when he took over then it was down hill after that. For the last few years the whole country have spent more than we could afford.People have taken out mortgages higher than they could afford. Then they had to have bigger and better cars, tv etc all on tick.  You can't keep on borrowing and borrowing there comes a time when it has to be paid back whether it's your credit card or whatever.The country needs to learn to live within it's means.  You borrow you pay back and now this new goverment will have to bite the bullet. Who ever got in would have to do it so although I'm not big on politics I'm prepared to sit back and give them a go.



well put, I'm with you on this one

Give them a chance guys, who knows they might surprise you


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> well put, I'm with you on this one
> 
> Give them a chance guys, who knows they might surprise you



Actually, I really hope they do and that it also kickstarts Labour out of its complacency. Like the idea of ?10,000 tax-free earnings although it does mean that they are sticking with the NI rise proposed by Labour. Looks like Cameron will get on better with Obama. 

Ask me again what I think in 6 months


----------

